# Rockler Pipe Claimps



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rockler Pipe Clamps ... 

I'd like to have 4 pipe clamp sets with the proper clamps, ez-clutch, zinc bars and pads.

Can someone please look at the site and tell me exactly what I need to order. I'm confused about what comes with what... "each", "pairs"... do the clamps come with parts for both ends of the pipe? Do I need the conversion pads? :dizzy:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

These are really nice pipe clamps, but there are less expensive alternatives out there. 

Here is what you'll need for 4 complete clamps:


*4 each #60553* Sure-Foot 3/4'' Pipe Clamp (Normally $14.99/Only buy them on sale.)

*2 each #69084* Sure-Foot Clamp Pads (Pack of 4 - Enough for two clamps) 

*2 each #26275* 48'' Zinc Plated Pipe (1 Pair - enough for two clamps)

*4 each #30618* EZ-Clutch for 3/4'' Pipe Clamps (Works for ANY maker's 3/4" pipe clamp) 

This is how it works. They are fantastic.











*This will give you enough to build 4 pipe clamps.* 

The conversion pads are for Pony style pipe clamps. It gives them a broader base and more height like the Rockler clamps.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally I find pipe clamps to be useless. They are heavy, cumbersome and rarely have the jaw depth necessary for what I want to clamp. 

I'd buy bar clamps, they tend to be much more useful and flexible. Since I'm a woodworker I own many Bessey K-Body clamps but those are quite expensive. Get yourself some good cheaper bar clamps and you should be good to go for speaker enclosure building. I say again, I have 30 or 40 pipe clamps and refuse to use them... They are just too cumbersome when you can spend just a little more for some nice bar clamps.

I probably own 60 or 70 bar clamps and 20 sets of Besseys.

Check these out: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...GCGBHCCAGDGMGBGNHADADADADBDB&filter=bar clamp

Check these out as well: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...GCGBHCCAGDGMGBGNHADADADADBDB&filter=bar clamp

These lower level Besseys are decent: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=153309-1073-UK3018&lpage=none

Home depot has several styles of Jorgensen bar clamps, very good clamps.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I may just check and see what our local Lowes has.

It appears all those bar clamps are short... wouldn't I need a couple to be at least 48" to be on the safe side. I've built several sub boxes for the car that were 38" wide.... not that I would have needed clamps for those boxes, but just thinking what if.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

You can get bar clamps in all different lengths. Lowes has a large selection as well. If you just need a couple at 48" or more you could just buy a couple pipe clamps for those rare occasions but I'd personally find some 48" bar clamps instead.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My dad has some pipe clamps that we've used buiding a huge cabinet once and several table tops. They worked pretty well... even though they are el cheapo.

Are the bar clamps lighter?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

The bar clamps will indeed be lighter and in my opinion much easier to use.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I own 1 bar clamp. Although it is nothing like the Rockler clamp I wouldn't use it for any of my projects because of weight and ease of use.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Exocer, are you saying the bar clamp is harder to use? It must be a cheapo or something....


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I meant pipe clamp :blink:

Sonnie, did I ever tell you I love the smileys here at HTS?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, that makes sense then... I was getting confused!  I love these smileys too


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Every clamp has it's place. IHMO, pipe clamps are more suited for larger projects (my sub, a table top, etc.). You can easily add length to your clamp for extra reach by coupling two or more pipes together. You can also have any length pipe cut and threaded for your particular needs.

With that said, I'd go to Lowes, Home Depot, or wherever you can find a collection of different types of clamps. Try out each type and see what would work best for you. I'm willing to bet you'll walk away with (or lusting for) a combination of clamp types. No one type of clamp does everything.

Will your first project be smallish mains or center channel? Get a few bar or "F" clamps. They'll serve you well for years. If you're serious about the hobby, splurge on a few parallel jaw clamps like the Bessey K-Body. They'll keep your work square and you'll hand them down to your kids. Clamping needs over 3' would be perfect for pipe clamps. They are cheap, heavy duty and you'll hand them down to your kids' kids. The innovation of the "EZ-Clutch" makes using any pipe or bar clamp easy. I *hate* the clutch plates on clamps. I use to disengage them with a hammer. 

If it's a one time project, borrow what you need. I'd lend mine out if someone asked. If you get the woodworking bug you are going to end up with a wall of clamps like the rest of us. Buy them as you need them or when they are on sale. You'll use every one and still need more. You can never have too many clamps.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys... obviously from the pro's who have used them. I'll probably end up with an assortment.... I'm always tinkering with something and the older I get, the more I tinker.


Yep... we got some really good smileys ... I :heartbeat: them too!


----------



## chasw98 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonny:
Go through Sears. I found 2 sets of Pony 3/4 clamps for ~$10 each set. Got some pipe from work and threaded it. The pads were in a giveaway box for $2 a set. I have also found that they are the most cumbersome to use and I will always reach for my Jorgensen clamps first. Those Besseys are the high end in the clamp world.

Chuck


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I was lucky enough to get my Rocklers for $8.99 a set. They've never had them that low again. I'm glad I got 10 of them.

I wish I would have bought a dozen K-Bodies at the end of last year. They were half price.


----------

